# Anyone waiting until April 2014?



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!


Is anyone waiting to try until AROUND April? I have a 5 month old son so I am waiting for him to get a little bit older AND I want to make sure all of the holidays are out of the way around the LO's due date!!

Anyone else???


----------



## Reidfidleir

Me!! :wave:


----------



## callmedan

im trying in May :)


----------



## KelseyK

Woohoo!! What are your reasons for waiting until April/May?? 

May works too because most likely the April cycle I am going to start with will be at the very end of April :)


----------



## Reidfidleir

I would try now but I really really want another homebirth and we have an HMO insurance. Hubby can change to ppo but only in July. So if I wait til April and if I were pregnant straight away I would be around 12 weeks in July when the first appt is normally. 
The midwives take our insurance but have success with ppo only. 
I have a midwife in an obgyn practice I suppose I could use and try now but Thorrin is quite a handful at this point so I figure the older he is the better but no older than 3 before the next baby.


----------



## lauraloo24

I hope to be trying from April onwards :) I have some weight to lose first and I've worked out that should give me enough time to lose the weight. x


----------



## KelseyK

Reidfidleir said:


> I would try now but I really really want another homebirth and we have an HMO insurance. Hubby can change to ppo but only in July. So if I wait til April and if I were pregnant straight away I would be around 12 weeks in July when the first appt is normally.
> The midwives take our insurance but have success with ppo only.
> I have a midwife in an obgyn practice I suppose I could use and try now but Thorrin is quite a handful at this point so I figure the older he is the better but no older than 3 before the next baby.

Well April sounds perfect for you! How was your first home birth experience? I think that's awesome you're doing it again!



lauraloo24 said:


> I hope to be trying from April onwards :) I have some weight to lose first and I've worked out that should give me enough time to lose the weight. x

Woohoo!! Yay for April!! I would like to get down to my PP weight before I try again! That's another reason April is a good time for me... the Holidays DID NOT HELP!!!


----------



## Reidfidleir

My homebirth was beautiful and amazing. A textbook glorious experience!! Sorry to sound so pretentious haha. It was just wonderful. I would do it over and over.


----------



## KelseyK

That is so wonderful!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## callmedan

im waiting as i am going to orlando in april, also me and oh hoping to buy our first house around then! very exciting year :)


----------



## KelseyK

callmedan said:


> im waiting as i am going to orlando in april, also me and oh hoping to buy our first house around then! very exciting year :)

How exciting!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## madseasons

April here. I just got my IUD out today so I can start tracking my cycles. I want to lose some more weight and also want the babies birthday after Jan. DS is in Nov, then Christmas, so I would prefer one after all that. :) I also need to build more time up at work so I can take more time off with the baby. I only had 5 weeks off after DS and it was too soon! 

I want to work on my health before then. I am 35, so its crucial to me to get in the best shape I can and be eating right by the time I get pregnant. 

It's going to go fast, and I want to try NOW, but I know I can't.


----------



## Caite

I am planning on starting TTC at some point after March - might be April. I'm finishing uni in March, so it will depend on the job situation. Also putting the house on the market, so looks like it'll be a busy time.


----------



## KelseyK

deegilbert said:


> April here. I just got my IUD out today so I can start tracking my cycles. I want to lose some more weight and also want the babies birthday after Jan. DS is in Nov, then Christmas, so I would prefer one after all that. :) I also need to build more time up at work so I can take more time off with the baby. I only had 5 weeks off after DS and it was too soon!
> 
> I want to work on my health before then. I am 35, so its crucial to me to get in the best shape I can and be eating right by the time I get pregnant.
> 
> It's going to go fast, and I want to try NOW, but I know I can't.

That's pretty much what I'm doing as well! Well, I'm also waiting for my LO to get a little older :haha:

It's sooooo hard to wait!! April really isn't that far away though! 



Caite said:


> I am planning on starting TTC at some point after March - might be April. I'm finishing uni in March, so it will depend on the job situation. Also putting the house on the market, so looks like it'll be a busy time.

Woohoo!! 

Oh yes, I know how it is when you put your house on the market, I'm a Realtor so I know how crazy it gets!!!



AFM- I went off birth control last night.. I can't take BC! It makes me sooo irritable, cranky, mean and TIRED! I had to go off of it.. I called my Dr and she is putting me on Metformin for my PCOS which apparently also helps you ovulate so I need to be careful until April! I'm hoping it works though and that my AF will start coming on schedule.


----------



## mommy2be1003

me me me. Going to start trying in the beginning of may :)


----------



## KelseyK

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommy2be1003

Didn't realize you had pcos too! Just saw your siggy. How long did it take you to conceive baby #1?? It took me 9 months and metformin to conceive DD


----------



## NMyshyniuk

I've been off bc for a year; ttc for the last 6 months, however we have a vacation with friends planned in February and I would really like to avoid having a due date around Christmas so I am going take a break for a few months. I feel selfish taking a break after trying so hard : /


----------



## KelseyK

mommy2be1003 said:


> Didn't realize you had pcos too! Just saw your siggy. How long did it take you to conceive baby #1?? It took me 9 months and metformin to conceive DD

My 1st baby was a surprise, my 2nd baby took me a few cycles but I bought OPKs and Preseed and I got PG that cycle, the preseed really helped bc I don't really produce much ewcm. 

I wasn't dx with PCOS until about a month ago so it's all pretty new to me. My cycles were always 29-35 days so nothing I was really worried about.. after my last PG though I skipped an AF and my Dr did tests and told me I have PCOS. I'm not sure if I have always had it or just developed it.

One of the reasons I am waiting until April to really try is that I want to give Metformin a chances and see if it will regulate my cycles. I want to try and get my AF back on track and try to figure out when I O before we actively TTC. 



NMyshyniuk said:


> I've been off bc for a year; ttc for the last 6 months, however we have a vacation with friends planned in February and I would really like to avoid having a due date around Christmas so I am going take a break for a few months. I feel selfish taking a break after trying so hard : /

I feel ya! I just don't think we can do a Christmas baby, Christmas is crazy enough in our family as it is! We have a lot of birthdays between November and January.


----------



## Mom2sam

Going to try April/May. Ordering opks to monitor ovulation etc. ds is 6 i am also 35 so need to get a move on. Had a mc few month ago & was back on bc but will try again this year & hopefully all going well will complete my little family.


----------



## NMyshyniuk

Sorry, trying to get the hang of this. 

Good luck to everybody trying in April/May!


----------



## keese22

April may here :) although I've got pcos and I'm breastfeeding and my periods haven't retuned. Prior to ds my periods were so iregular. I'd had 1 in January then got pregnant in June so we were so lucky. I would like to start trying in the next month or so to be honest with the hope of catching that egg when it finally decided to make an appearance!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi il also b trying in April just had mc so waiting 3 months. Took 5 yrs with my first DS who is now 6 then fell on first cycle aftr coming off bc with #2 but sadly lost at 8 wks. So giving myself few cycles b4 i start trying again. Excited but also nervous im 35 so just hope doesn't take long again & everything goes well! Fx see u all in April on ttc & we can all go mad with opks etc! Both cycles that i did conceive tho wer only cycles i used opks, preseed & smep plan lol so wil b doing same again


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hope the next bean is sticky for you! ^


----------



## livelife3d

I hope to be trying in April. I am getting my Mirena removed February 28. I am hoping by then that my cycles will be back on track.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I keep having to look up this thread because I haven't commented/subscribed yet. But I'm trying in April..:)


----------



## Msw454

I'm trying in April! I had a mmc and dnc in September when we were ntnp. It took us so long to get pregnant with #1, and I was brf, so I didn't think it would happen so fast. I was soooo devastated, we were expecting identical twins due in April. We started ttc right away even though my doc said to wait, and fell immediately pregnant with a chemical pregnancy. I so so so wanted to be pregnant by the time my sweet babies were due, but I'm listening this time and taking the 3 months off. I can't handle another mc!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Can I join you ladies? :flower:

We'll be starting to try end of April/early May


----------



## thestarsfall

Hello, I`ll join in here I guess. I am not really WTT but NTNP but we`re going to start actually hardcore TTC (lol hardcore) in April. We have been trying since last April but I don`t think my hubby was super on board with it as much as I have been...at least for the first couple months he wasn`t super on board, and then it became apparent that he had no clue how anything actually worked and then timing was always off so we're on cycle #8 of TTC and I would rather not give birth or have a newborn around the Christmas holidays so we're "taking a break" I guess so there's less pressure. 

It would definitely not be the worst thing ever if we were to fall pregnant on our break though Lol.

So for now the plan is (on my end anyway) order some OPKs online and use them in April as well as BD more often (hubby is addicted to the internet so by the time he comes to bed he's exhausted and doesn't wanna do anything/I'm already asleep - we have talked about this before and I'll reinforce what I want from him when the time comes). and then if that doesn't work in May we'll just BD every other day as well as use OPKs (Or I might do that in April I dunno)...and then if neither of those months work out I will make an appointment with my Dr because it will have been over a year.


----------



## Frogbeef

Hello ladies,

Joining the forum as this is it: DH and I are officially in WTC mode.

Plan is TTC March/April - quite excited now :happydance:


----------



## clemmemtine

My hubby and I are NTNP and we have been since I got off bc in late June, but it took me until last month to have regular cycles again (I was always regular before bc). But we are officially trying in what will be late April early May! Very excited!


----------



## Janers

I'm so excited (and terrified) to start trying for our second! I think we'll be looking at around April, maybe May. I still haven't got a period, my DD is 14 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I'm not ready to stop yet, so I might be trying to conceive while breastfeeding. 

I'm incredibly broody right now, and am just dieing for another wee squishy baby in my life!


----------



## danielle1984

Me! So happy to see I'm not the only one already thinking about TTC in April/May. I'm so excited but at the same time scared lol. My son is 7 months, still waking up every 1-2 hours at night, co-sleeping and breastfeeding. But love it all! I know it will pass.
Why wait until then? Well, I have to get back to work and accumulated 600hours of work to get my EI (employment insurance) so I can have a year maternity leave. But I'm only going back in June. I'm hoping for a Jan/Feb/March baby. Fingers crossed it will happen!! But then it took us 7 months to get pregnant at both times.


----------



## CurlyRose

Brand new member here, looking for somewhere to share WTT as the other forums I use don't tend to be very busy on those threads! Myself and OH are going to start trying in April, waiting til then because we have some big nights out planned before that where not drinking would really be noticed (which I know is a silly reason, but that's still it!)

I've just had my Nexplanon implant removed, and think I may have ov'd shortly after (OPKs didn't arrive until a few days after though), now having, what I think is, the beginning of my first AF for years. It's starting to get very real now. We were always "when we've bought a house", then "when we've settled in a bit" and now to have an actual start month - eeeek!

Look forward to getting to know you all a bit better over the coming months :)

R x


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hi curlyrose glad to have you waiting with us.


----------



## HoneyBee144

:hi: ladies!
Mind if I join?
We're waiting till DS 1st birthday on 10th May but we use the pull out method and aren't too careful so guess we may be classed as NTNP!? 
We are waiting till DS is 1 as that is what my physio recommended. I got SPD during my pregnancy and as a result I have a very weak pelvis and actually after giving birth couldn't bear any weight on my left leg at all. This had caused my pelvis to lock in place and be very painful. Through physio I've managed to "unlock" my pelvis, all my joints are fine I now just need to work on my core strength to help with my weight bearing. 1 year is the recommended but if I did fall pregnant before as long as I keep up all my exercises it should be ok as I can keep building my core strength. 

Looking forward to waiting it out with you all! :flower:


----------



## Child2Hold

Hello all, 
I will be TTC #1 starting this April too! I will be a SMBC. Have a donor set up and am just waiting to get a handle on my ovulation. Even though I'm pretty sure I know when I "o" but you can never be too careful.


----------



## Caite

Child2hold - me too! I plan on doing this alone, but am going to go through a clinic. I'm still researching them at the moment.


----------



## Child2Hold

Caite said:


> Child2hold - me too! I plan on doing this alone, but am going to go through a clinic. I'm still researching them at the moment.

I thought about using a clinic but with my minimalist savings I'd only be able to do 2 cycles.


----------



## Msw454

Child2Hold said:


> Hello all,
> I will be TTC #1 starting this April too! I will be a SMBC. Have a donor set up and am just waiting to get a handle on my ovulation. Even though I'm pretty sure I know when I "o" but you can never be too careful.

I'm not sure what smbc stands for?


----------



## madseasons

I got my IUD out Jan 3rd and just finishing up my first cycle (I didn't really have one on the Mirena) so tracking cycles on FF till my mid April cycle to TTC. I am still trying lose some more weight and I have quit smoking 4 weeks ago with an occasional smoke. 

We decided to give TTC one chance last month, but it didn't work, so we are taking a break the next two cycles to skip Nov and Dec birthdays since DS is in Nov! 

I am in shock that I am two cycles away from TTC!


----------



## Sophie2

i will hopefully try in April/ May just cuz im sure its a carry over cycle lol looking forward to this journey with you ladies wooooo hooooooo :happydance:


----------



## Caite

Msw454 said:


> Child2Hold said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I will be TTC #1 starting this April too! I will be a SMBC. Have a donor set up and am just waiting to get a handle on my ovulation. Even though I'm pretty sure I know when I "o" but you can never be too careful.
> 
> I'm not sure what smbc stands for?Click to expand...

Single mum by choice (I only worked that out when someone used it in another thread). I just normally write that I'm planning on doing it alone.

Child2hold - the cost did kind of scare me at first, but I've been looking in to clinics in Denmark, and it's actually pretty reasonable, even with flights and accommodation - though lots of people have said that Denmark, as a city, is expensive. I have long and irregular cycles, so I think I would struggle to get pregnant. There's a thread in assisted conception with a bunch of women who are WTT/TTC and are single.


----------



## Child2Hold

@Caite - I'm already stalking that thread. Lol. 

Just hope my donor doesn't back out.


----------



## sambob

Hi girls, we're hoping to start trying at the end of April/ May. We wanted to wait until we've moved into our new house.
Also I had my implant taken out 4 weeks ago, but still hasn't had any sign of AF making a show!
So I hope everything gets back to normal soon :thumbup:


----------



## madseasons

Just checking in! Good to see we have a nice group waiting together! 

I finally completed my first AF since I had my IUD removal and it was horrible since I haven't had a full cycle like that since before I got pregnant with DS over 4 years ago! UGGGG :wacko:

We BDed last night with a condom and it was nice, but secretly I was kinda sad! :blush:

I know we are waiting for good reasons: weight loss, vacation time build up, finances and time of year the baby will be born, but in my head, since I am going to be 36 in April, I keep thinking "What if I am running out of eggs!" I know its silly, but I can't help it! :winkwink:

Ah well...two months is going to go by quick and by then I can know my cycles that much more since I am getting back to normal after my pregnancy in 2009 and my Mirena since then. 

:hug:


----------



## Msw454

Yes waiting is so hard! But time will fly by!! I'm tracking my cycles too. I was told to wait two cycles, and I have loooooong cycles so it'll probably be more like 3 or 4 months, but I'm almost done with my first, so yay!!! 

Just gotta stay busy, lol!!!


----------



## thestarsfall

I put a countdown app on my phone and at first it was such a big number (I think I started it at 91 days away) and now it'll be at 43 days in about 5 mins (almost midnight hehe)! 

I am a bit nervous because I had a really good almost normal length cycle last cycle and my cycles were getting more regular and then this one isn't seeming to be the same so I hope I don't get messed up. I should be ovulating soon but haven't had many fertile signs. Hopefully AF arrives in a couple weeks and everything keeps going on smoothly from there


----------



## Child2Hold

So my dates have possibly changed. :cry: As I feared my first donor backed out. He's in a relationship now which I can totally understand, but it still hurts. I think (Fx'd) I may have found another donor. I jokingly asked a friend if he'd help me and he said YES!!! :happydance: Just need to fine tune some details and we're good to go.


----------



## Msw454

Child2Hold said:


> So my dates have possibly changed. :cry: As I feared my first donor backed out. He's in a relationship now which I can totally understand, but it still hurts. I think (Fx'd) I may have found another donor. I jokingly asked a friend if he'd help me and he said YES!!! :happydance: Just need to fine tune some details and we're good to go.


Well good luck! Hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## callmedan

its already been nearly 2 months since this thread was started, time is going by fast! yay!


----------



## Msw454

Lol, I was just thinking how SLOW time is going. Sitting out a few days ago when I knew I was ovulating was soooooo hard!! I've talked myself into calling my dr when af starts here in a week to see if he thinks two months (but not 2 cycles) has been a long enough wait. I'm pretty sure the answer will be no. But I'm just worried that with as long as my cycles are, it won't be just another month, it'll be 2 more months! I ovulated on cd 31 this cycle, that's just ridiculous!!!!


----------



## kcbmama

I'm aiming for end of May (special anniversary) but trying to get 3 cycles worth out so may be April so I might have lurk on here.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hey guys! One more month to go!


----------



## Child2Hold

Now that it's getting closer I'm getting kinda scared. :haha:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Me too! I'm an only child so no clue what it's like with more than one!


----------



## kcbmama

Sorry ladies looks like I'll be WTT next year. Good luck. Have plenty of babydust


----------



## Reidfidleir

Aww what changed kcbmama?


----------



## HoneyBee144

Sorry to hear that kcbmama x


----------



## danielle1984

Yep one more month to wait! Still no AF but doctor said there's still chances for me to get pregnant. Just hope it won't take 16 months to get pregnant with our second.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Well looks like I'm bidding you all adieu! Hubby said we can start ntnp! Af started today. So here we go! But I may not ovulate until April so well see I may still technically be wtt until April.


----------



## Amyface

Hello  I'm a fellow hopeful April baby maker!

I had my implant taken out last week, but it didn't stop AF so I'm hoping that will just carry on. Been using my OPKs to try and work out where I'm up to, and my and DH are both on our vitamins so we're nearly good to go.

I keep working out what things we'll need to buy, then stopping myself because I'm not even pregnant yet. Not sure if it's best to be overly optimistic so that I'm not too stressed because it's just going to work, or be realistic so I'm not disappointed. I've only got 4 cycles for it to work, and then I think we'll out it off until next year, so quite a bit of pressure on myself :-\


----------



## starlight123

Hi ladies, 

May I join you? We might be NTNP in April instead of starting in May. So I guess I can come to this group! 

We'd prefer that the baby was here a bit earlier rather than later! 

How happy am I?? &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;

Keep in touch all!


----------



## KelseyK

HEY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First of all.. Welcome everyone who is new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Okay, so I've been MIA for a bit but I just HAD to pull myself away from this site or there's no way I would have lasted lol! And technically... I KINDA caved with this last cycle. I was doing OPKs just so I could start tracking my cycle and I got a pos and I was SO excited that DH and I DTD lol! It was only on the night of my first pos ( I had it 3 days in a row) so who knows. I'm sure I'm out but it's okay  I'm 9DPO right now and I'm getting really excited to start ACTUALLY trying for another!! :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi mamas :wave:

I am hoping to get preggo in April. It might be unlikely though as my cycles are nutty off the chart.

Since I got them back post partum they are

1) 47 days
2) 39 days
3) 56 days
4) AF came today. :thumbup:

I am nervous because I don't normally ovulate, and I want my bebs close-ish together. But we will see. I am hoping for a due date in Jan/Feb/Mar too!


----------



## williamscott3

Me !!!


----------



## No5

April/may  x.


----------



## Child2Hold

I'm driving myself crazy. Every time I realize how close it's getting I wanna say, "Nope. Not happening". Then I realize how silly I'm being. Or most likely scared. :haha:


----------



## Amyface

What are everyone's reasons for waiting until April? I really don't want a Christmas baby. I'm using OPKs to track where I am, but I've had a bit of spotting so I'm thinking my days might fall around 1st April so I'm a bit stuck really.

I'll have to have an early planned section which still puts me possible around Christmas time, but I don't want to wait another month! :(


----------



## danielle1984

I have to go back to work in June and if I want Employment Insurance, I need to work 600 hours. Because I'm a teacher, I can't accumulate any hours during summer (which is acceptable), so we are hoping for a Jan/Feb/March baby too. If I don't get pregnant by June we are going to wait until the New Year to try again.


----------



## danielle1984

Amyface said:


> What are everyone's reasons for waiting until April? I really don't want a Christmas baby. I'm using OPKs to track where I am, but I've had a bit of spotting so I'm thinking my days might fall around 1st April so I'm a bit stuck really.
> 
> I'll have to have an early planned section which still puts me possible around Christmas time, but I don't want to wait another month! :(

OPK are great to find O time! I use them to get pregnant with my son. However, we are pretty much TTC with not knowing when I O because I haven't had AF since I got pregnant lol. We'll just BD whenever and hope it happens :winkwink:


----------



## floatingbaby

We are also waiting b/c we don't want to have a Christmas baby :) that's a tricky spot you are in, Amyface. If I was in your situation I would probably just want to try anyway, but DH would NOT want to. 
Hehe, I guess it depends how much of a drag you think it would be for you/for the kid. Some people who have birthdays around Christmas like it, apparently... :)


----------



## No5

Ideally the hubby wants a sept baby but he knows I want to start ASAP..lol I have a coil in, the nurse who deals with removing coils left the surgery yesterday and the only doctor who also deals with that, I have to wait for her to call me to make appointment so they have put a note on there system for the second week in April as we are away the week before and AF would have been the last week in March. So will start ttc then.. Hopefully I want have to wait long as receptionist said there could be a waiting list (so all holds in the docs hands:-/ )


----------



## Amyface

Spotting has disappeared now so I'm hoping I won't O quite as early now  

My birthday is 15th November and I always had a rule when I was younger (and even now to a point really) that the run up to Christmas doesn't start in our house until 16th. If it annoyed me that much it would be mean to have a baby that was even closer. That's my logic, anyway  

Does anyone know if using OPKs results in a higher chance of a girl? I know that BD-ing just before O rather than on the day means there's more of a chance. I honestly don't mind which I have and I kind of don't want to increase the chance of one or the other if that makes any sense? Lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all :) I'm WTT till my next cycle- I suffered an early miscarriage a few weeks ago & am waiting for AF to return so we can try again. I'm hoping I may have ovulated in the last week so AF should be just around the corner! Can't wait to try! Seems like I've been waiting forever! 

Xxx


----------



## KelseyK

I think with girls you and to BD a 2-3 days before O so once you get a positive OPK you would stop BDing. We are going to try for a girl this time. I have 2 boys. Last time I used OPK and we would start BDing like crazy once it went positive lol.


----------



## wifey2013

Can I jump in here? I'm waiting until the end of April beginning of May to try when we're on our honeymoon! We got a BFP last week but it turned into a chemical so now we're waiting for a normal cycle to pass and then we will continue to try!


----------



## No5

Good luck all x.


----------



## mommy2be1003

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all :) I'm WTT till my next cycle- I suffered an early miscarriage a few weeks ago & am waiting for AF to return so we can try again. I'm hoping I may have ovulated in the last week so AF should be just around the corner! Can't wait to try! Seems like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> Xxx

I'm in the same boat. I recently suffered an early miscarriage and waiting for my cycle to return to try again. Hopefully it returns the beginning of April.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hope it returns soon for you :) 

I'm now on CD2, & if we're successful this month would have an EDD of 28th december! :/ not ideal, but I'm so excited to try I can't put it off another month!

Xx


----------



## thestarsfall

Started tracking more signs this cycle and got an almost positive opk yesterday (I think if I don't get another dark line tomorrow I'll conclude it was indeed positive, today's was problematic because I forgot to check it after 3-10 mins and by the time I went back it had almost completely faded - control line too) and I was all excited and telling DH about how fertile I am at the moment and to avoid BD because I don't wnat an xmas baby and he was like " if we have a baby this year we can claim them on taxes next year" Lol.

I would really rather not have an xmas baby so next cycle is when I'll be putting him to work for real. SOOO CLOSE. If I O'd today/last night then I'll be early for my AF and that means we can start early. And that would mean that my oddly longer than normal cycle last cycle was a blessing because otherwise I would have had to put off TTC until May because they would line up with O'ing early early april and thus still having the liklihood of a Dec baby. 

ERGH SO EXCITED


----------



## sunshine2014

Good luck to all those waiting for April! I've considered the Christmas baby dilemma, but I feel if it's meant to be, it's meant to be, and I'll deal with it then! :) May end up with extra celebrations!


----------



## starlight123

Getting closer ladies! When is your AF due this month? I'm due on 8th. Then we will be getting to work on our first month TTC! Yey! :)

Have you worked out when you will be testing approx?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Think AF is due 23rd April so will be testing around then!!

Xx


----------



## floatingbaby

Nooooooooooo idea! Using OPKs and hoping to find out!

Only because my cycles are all over the map and usually anovulatory. :wacko:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I have no idea when AF will come either. I stopped BCP March 20th and don't know when I will ovulate but we are kinda trying to prevent until I begin a new cycle.


----------



## Amyface

Got my first positive smiley on my clear blue digital. Worked it out to 28th December as a due date, so we're definitely hanging off for another month. First confirmation I've had, though, that I am actually ovulating, so feeling positive :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Yay for ovulating Amyface! That's pretty comforting to know :)

I am feeling some fertile like cervix...but my OPKs are still neg. So annoying. Hoping to see my doc next week


----------



## thestarsfall

In the last tww before ttc and totes feeling pregnant. No idea how it would have happened if I am because we barely bd'ed at all this month let alone near o time. Stupid pms then. Af due on the 9th,which is my half birthday and hubby will be gone for that weekend so we get started after that.... SO EXCITED!


----------



## floatingbaby

DTD tonight too as I have super fertile signs... then I plugged it into FF and it said Due Date Dec 27th :shock: 

Soooo, we'll see. I'm not very good at getting pregnant, so it's probably nothing to worry about! :haha:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I was wondering if I actually o'd early on Wednesday of this week as cm seemed to dry up after that (except a bit last night)... That would give an EDD of dec 25th ha ha :/ 

Still not sure if I already o'd or it's yet to come, or not at all! Who knows :/

Xx


----------



## wifey2013

Going to see my new ObGyn this morning to get the green light to start trying again!!! AF should be here on Sunday the 13th, and then we are on to TTC#1 after CP!! Woooo!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hope AF turns up on time for you! Isn't it funny to be looking forward to AF arriving?! Lol I practically skipped out of the bathroom the morning mine showed up (not that that mood lasted long of course...!) lol

Xxx


----------



## thestarsfall

CD1 here, af came a day early so I'm officially in a TTC cycle now! Yippee! Going to be doing the SMEP plan for longer cycles so starting on next week thursday I'll be going at it! woohooo 
*babydust*


----------



## floatingbaby

So last night I told DH that we might want to take a break because if we conceived EDD would be Dec 28/29... he's was like, "oh yeah. Just hold off then." We had been :sex: previous two days...

Then we get to bed and he's all over me like ketchup on a hot dog! :haha: There goes that plan :dohh:

FF gave me a "high" chance of conceiving b/c of all the bding we've been doing :shock:


----------



## wifey2013

AF showed!!! Leaving on our honeymoon in two weeks and that's right around when I will be O'ing! Woooooo!


----------



## Amyface

wifey2013 said:


> AF showed!!! Leaving on our honeymoon in two weeks and that's right around when I will be O'ing! Woooooo!

Woo honeymoon baby! :happydance:


----------



## floatingbaby

Amyface said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> AF showed!!! Leaving on our honeymoon in two weeks and that's right around when I will be O'ing! Woooooo!
> 
> Woo honeymoon baby! :happydance:Click to expand...

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## wifey2013

Thanks ladies! I'm on CD2 today!! Going to start BD every second day starting CD4 or 5 depending on when AF takes a hike. From CD10 to CD16 we're going to BD everyday, and then back to every second day. 

A honeymoon baby would be just perfect! I don't know if this time around things will be so easy for us, but who knows - maybe we're super fertile LOL. Just keeping my FX for the best.

FX and babydust to you all for April - when are you ladies testing??


----------



## Amyface

wifey2013 said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm on CD2 today!! Going to start BD every second day starting CD4 or 5 depending on when AF takes a hike. From CD10 to CD16 we're going to BD everyday, and then back to every second day.
> 
> A honeymoon baby would be just perfect! I don't know if this time around things will be so easy for us, but who knows - maybe we're super fertile LOL. Just keeping my FX for the best.
> 
> FX and babydust to you all for April - when are you ladies testing??

I'm in a 2ww until we start trying. Decided to put off last cycle because it gave me Christmas Day as a due date.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

wifey2013 said:


> AF showed!!! Leaving on our honeymoon in two weeks and that's right around when I will be O'ing! Woooooo!

Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby then! :)

Xx


----------



## No5

@5_year_plan hi 
What symptoms are you getting?
I'm getting symptoms but don't want to get my hopes up just yet (my youngest is almost 8yrs so it's like starting all over again)
But with my youngest I didn't know until I went to doctor and said I haven't had a period (tmi) for it like felt months and months but I never kept track and didn't use contraception.. (plus we all came down with sickness bug)..and if I'm pregnant I must be about 5 months so I got a scan the next week and found out I was 13 weeks .. And that's when I started to get symptoms of morning sickness etc lol. (Back in 2005)
I was on standard iud and had that out March 24th 2014 during my AF (tmi) and that stopped the day after. I'm due AF this weekend..


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Symptoms are not a lot ATM but I thought I o'd earlier so was expecting more. I now think I'm actually 7dpo like the ticker says so wouldn't get much yet! I've had back ache as the main one, AF like cramps yesterday & some pressure/pains/twinges before then, headache/lightheaded & tired yesterday & dreams & spots for nearly a week now, plus the boobs are twinging more & more frequently. 

I'm hoping they're good signs- tested this morning & bfn, but hoping it's just early & will test again Friday, Sunday, Tuesday until AF turns up!!

So no5 are you ttc already or waiting for this new cycle? Fingers crossed it comes soon for you! :)

Xxx


----------



## No5

@5_year_plan
Yes we are ttc
I have had all these symptoms you describe .. My sense of smell is really heighten more so (than how it is when I ovulate) I just feel similar to my other pregnancies (but had none with my 4th maybe because I was busy with my other children to not notice until I found out lol) 
I can smell every thing like the flowers in tescos was very strong and the rubber of the tyres from the car.. In every room and so on.. I had light cramping like AF was coming early but no show.at one point I though I had started.. (I never had cramping with iud just the feeling I was getting an UTI a week before AF that's how I knew when AF would start but haven't had that as yet.) I had a sudden pms out burst on Thursday and felt emotional.. Needing to pee.. Poking twinge and stretching feeling (the feeling is different to how I am when AF is on its way. I feel tight when I curl up around my lower waist .. And a few others .. I did a test Wednesday night but that was pfn my be to early or late as it's not morning pee.. Plus it was a cheap test.. As I had a smear the morning after.. I also have had lightheadedness/dizziness and feeling exhausted. But not getting hopes up will wait and see..x
(plus yesterday drinking orange juice was acidy in stomach and eating Cheddars and plain crackers tasted really salty.. Also eating oranges came across acidy..) 

I also had a I think spotting on the Saturday and a few streaks in cm a few days before (tmi) .. And again the week before.. 

I get obsessed with peg tests.. Lol so have no more.. my get one on next food shop that's if AF hasn't show.
(if not this month my try one of the OPKs ..


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Wow that's sounding good- loads of symptoms!! I get hightened smell at ov too & with my last pg- still have a blocked nose from my cold this time so wouldn't know it even if I did have heightened smell ATM!! Lol

I'm waiting for the jaw ache I got the last two pregnancies. If that happens I'll know I'm pregnant- if not then maybe I'm not :( but I know every pg is different so won't lose hope till AF arrives- due wed x


----------



## No5

@5_year_plan
Everyone who I know or seen say about cold/stuffy nose through there pregnancys.. I don't recall any of this in any of mine.. Lol must be a new thing or changes with the times..

Let us know iver way x


----------



## floatingbaby

We should have had the "safe sex date" in the title or something. I somehow started too early (waiting for April...remember :haha: ) and got PREGNANT!!! 
I think I O'd on April 8th

We are very excited but praying little bean will stay in until the New Year. I think I'm due on Dec 30th. :dohh:


----------



## Amyface

floatingbaby said:


> We should have had the "safe sex date" in the title or something. I somehow started too early (waiting for April...remember :haha: ) and got PREGNANT!!!
> I think I O'd on April 8th
> 
> We are very excited but praying little bean will stay in until the New Year. I think I'm due on Dec 30th. :dohh:

Oh dear, never mind!! :dohh: Congratulations, hope you have a very sticky bean!! What a lovely start to the New Year that will be for you both :thumbup:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ha ha congratulations!! I was hoping for a NYE baby, but AF arrived so wasn't meant to be! A holiday baby will be lovely :) xxx


----------

